# 1 year old potty problem



## Rhema (Nov 25, 2020)

I thought that Milo was fully potty trained and reliably not having accidents for months. However, in the last five days he’s pooped 3 times and peed once in the house. He has access to outdoors most of the time these days (with warmer weather) and we go on walks at least twice a day. What’s going on? His poops seem normal, ie no diarrhea. Thanks for any help you can offer! Rhema


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It is really, REALLY common fir Havanese to regress at right around a year. Usually going back to closer supervision and confinement for a period of time gets things back on track pretty quickly!

I was shocked when it happened with my first one too… then was prepared to step in FAST when I saw the signs with my younger ones! They get through it!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Had a similar issue with a female when she went into heat around 10-months. She was reliable in three areas of the home but when she went into heat she Lost Her Mind and was marking and peeing everywhere inside and outside. I kept her on a leash in the house. If she wasn't with me I attached the leash under a chair leg and limited her space.

Two weeks later she quit doing all that after her Hear Phase passed.


----------



## Rhema (Nov 25, 2020)

Rhema said:


> I thought that Milo was fully potty trained and reliably not having accidents for months. However, in the last five days he’s pooped 3 times and peed once in the house. He has access to outdoors most of the time these days (with warmer weather) and we go on walks at least twice a day. What’s going on? His poops seem normal, ie no diarrhea. Thanks for any help you can offer! Rhema


----------



## Rhema (Nov 25, 2020)

Really appreciate your helpful responses!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> It is really, REALLY common fir Havanese to regress at right around a year. Usually going back to closer supervision and confinement for a period of time gets things back on track pretty quickly!
> 
> I was shocked when it happened with my first one too… then was prepared to step in FAST when I saw the signs with my younger ones! They get through it!


I didn't know this was a common problem. I do know that Willow peed inside a couple of times after I felt she was house broken. I don't remember her age but she was probably older than 1 year. She also pooped a few times but I think that was due to the fact that I missed her request to go out. She would stand at one particular door and do a little growl. If I wasn't in that room and didn't know, she would eventually go poop somewhere inside. Now she comes and finds me and does her little growl. I didn't teach her that but she has started doing that on her own. 

My prior dog was plagued with urinary track infections in her decline days. I was able to detect when she had UTI as she would pee inside somewhere. So peeing inside can also be a sign of a UTI.


----------

